# When I need a transmission flush?



## gpakillsme (Nov 1, 2010)

hey all, i have a 2006 XTRAIL LE, I recently hit the mileage 82000km, so after i did the regular 5000km service, the guy from this service site ask me to do a coolant and transmission flush about $250. According to he said, X-trail needs a transmission every 12000km, however, i checked the xtrail maintenance manual, it seems like it needs a transmission flush every 24000km. Anyway, I personally dont like that guy, he has to think im a young school boy, but, i am actually an engineer. not mechanical...lol
So, I need some help from experts, do i really need to do a transmission flush?
I bought this car at 77000km, everything works fine and feels fine. I mean I will do it if it is necessary.
Thanks


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I'll throw the "bullshit flag" on the tranny flush. And I'd be willing to guess your maintenance manual doesn't actually say to flush the tranny every 24,000 km, more likely that it says to change the filter every 24,000km, which in turn removes some of your fluid to be replaced when you refill it.
I'll also throw the "bullshit flag" on the coolant flush. Yes, it might need it, but not for $250.

Save yourself the $250. Go out and buy a Haynes manual for your vehicle (~$20), a couple gallons of antifreeze (~$20), a "Prestone Flush and Fill Kit" (~$10, which has a T-fitting that you install in one your heater hoses), a transmission pan gasket and filter (I dunno, maybe $50?), and a few quarts of transmission fluid (~$20). Maybe $100 or so total investment.
Coolant - Drain the coolant from the radiator and the block (find the block drain plug in the Haynes manual), flush out the block in accordance with the instructions, refill the coolant. Done. A couple of screwdrivers, maybe a couple of metric sockets.
Transmission - Drop the pan, pull the filter, replace the filter, clean the gasket surfaces, install the new gasket, install the pan, refill the transmission. Basic socket set, scraper, and some gasket goop.
An easy couple of hours of work, easy work.
Otherwise, if you don't feel comfortable doing it, take it to another guy, then a 3rd guy, see if they all say the same thing. $20 says they won't.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Both the automatic transmission fluid and the engine coolant are due for replacement on the 80,000kms service. The transmission fluid change is indeed expensive, but the most important part of the 80,000kms service is to do the engine coolant and radiator flush using NOTHING else but the Genuine Nissan coolant (even if you decide to use a local mechanic to change the coolant for you). There has been many reported cases of casting sand build-up in the radiators due to the use of non-genuine engine coolants and the radiator of the xtrail is sensitive to most aftermarket coolants which don't meet the Nissan specs.

Many have paid big $$$ and found-out the hard way after that casting sand caused radiator blockage which lead to blown head gaskets.


----------

